# Please Help-Neismann & Bischoff Arto 74CGB



## 124111

Hello everyone-i'm a new member today and a motorhome novice so any help will be much appreciated!
I picked up my *Neismann & Bischoff Arto 74CGB *yesterday.
We have a couple of issues with the motorhome but, deciding it must be possible to overcome them, we bought it as it had the only convenient layout for ourselves and three children.
The main problem I have is actually getting into it. We were disappointed with the quality of the *door handle *and wondered what the most suitable upgrade would be? - the dealer had no suggestions except to agree that it was flimsy. Today I can't get into it at all! Rather than a repair I want a whole new handle.
We were given a *tv/dvd *as part of the sale but when the drawer housing it is open, the bathroom door cannot be opened. The dealer said he'd known of a customer who had the door opening from the other side but i'd prefer to modify the actual drawer facing and soldered brackets which are the cause of the problem-anyone done this or have a better suggestion?
Finally-I need advice in what I need to buy for the motorhome ie. the most suitable *drive away awning*, advice on largest capacity *portable washing machine & tumble dryer *that we'll have enough room to store, where to buy eg a kettle suitable for a motorhome - and anything else you can think of, please!
Many thanks x


----------



## 1happy

> The main problem I have is actually getting into it. We were disappointed with the quality of the door handle and wondered what the most suitable upgrade would be? - the dealer had no suggestions except to agree that it was flimsy. Today I can't get into it at all! Rather than a repair I want a whole new handle.
> We were given a tv/dvd as part of the sale but when the drawer housing it is open, the bathroom door cannot be opened. The dealer said he'd known of a customer who had the door opening from the other side but i'd prefer to modify the actual drawer facing and soldered brackets which are the cause of the problem-anyone done this or have a better suggestion?


Hi Sweetie1
Welcome to MHF
A / I think your dealer doesn't sound very helpful 8O and should try harder :roll: 
Is this motorhome new or used ?
B / Bump in the hope that someone can help with your other questions.
C / If you become a fully subscribed member (only £10 a year) you can search past threads using 'keywords' & anything you ever wanted to know is probably covered in some past thread.
Best wishes
Catherine


----------



## oto

*N+M problems*

Best bet on any past problems with N+M is the Niesmann+Bischoff UK owners club. V helpful owners club. Google them and you will find. www.waudbys.co.uk great for most M/Home requirements inc washing machine.
Drive away awning? don't know but don't buy an Omnistor wind out awning if you want a Safari Room, murder to assemble and fit. Fiamma one tenth of the trouble.
Happy motorhoming
OTO


----------



## Vennwood

You can get details of the N+B Owners Club from here N+B Owners Club

Surprised at the door handle. I guess it must have been broken before you purchased it as normally they are pretty sturdy.
I can't comment on the TV but presumably this was a dealer fit (or if secondhand it may have been a DIY job). The N+B factory fitted items are very solid and well away from doors etc. as I'm sure other Arto owners will comment on.

As Catherine says this may be down to a dealer issue

Join MHF and there is a great number of topics about N+B motorhomes and the N+B Owners Club is free to join

Happy travels

Pete


----------



## wilse

Out of curiousity... did you pick it up from Brownhill$ in Preston on Saturday?

I was parked behind one...??

I did notice they had one more to shift... that too had a dodgy door handle.
Sorry to say the handle IMO is quite poor... although I did like to electric locking on the inside.

If it is your truck, it's real nice... and big!

Enjoy.

PS I never thought about the TV bracket... my initial impressions were it was a very good idea...

wilse


----------



## thegreatpan

We looked at the unregistered 2007 74 CGB at Brownhills Preston, but went in the end for a year newer 69EL from Travelworld.

The door handle seemed stiff on the Brownhills one, I had to ask the salesman to let me in to the van when we went to view!

Many N & B Forum members post on here.

It would be interesting to hear about your warranty issues, I asked the question from the manufacturer. I have pasted their response below.

Dear Mr. Sutton,

thank you for your e-mail.

The warranty must be covered by Brownhills as the seller. We will not accept costs from Brownhills.

Further more the work can carried out by all our dealer. The list can you see at our homepage at:

http://www.niesmann-bischoff.de/en/trade-partners/europe/

We do hope that we could be of help.

If there any questions, please contact us.

Best regards

i.A. André Barden

Niesmann - Bischoff GmbH
Kundendienst - Aftersales
Clou - Straße 1
56751 Polch


----------



## b16duv

Hi Sweetie1

Congratulations on choosing a great motorhome!

I have an Arto 64 and the tv is in a slide out drawer above the fridge, directly opposite the bathroom door. It is possible to get in the bathroom with tv deployed, but you need to be careful. Another location for tv is behind the small sofa between the habitation door and the drivers seat.

The hab door handle should not be a problem, but i've found there is a 'nack' to it. Your door handle may be different though if the door has the electric close.

I've just come back from Peter Hambilton in Preston who is a Hymer/Niesmann Bischoff 'guru'. Don't waste your time with Brownhills, use someone who knows about the vans! Peter's website is HERE

Join MHF and also the Niesmann Bischoff UK club (for free) - you won't regret it.

All the best

David


----------



## 124111

Thanks to all of you for your really helpful replies - Yes, we did pick it up from Brownhills Preston on Saturday! Brownhills actually came to our house to collect it yesterday to deal with the handle, and said they would also look at modifying the TV drawer to make it possible to open the bathroom door, so we've found them to be very helpful. It is an electric close door and Brownhills said they'd repaired another with exactly the same problem 3 weeks ago, apparently a small latch within the barrell becomes slightly bent. Looking forward to getting it back, hopefully fully repaired! Now we just need to make a list of everything we need for our first ever motorhome trip....


----------



## 124111

Can any of you please give me a list of essentials I should buy (or avoid!) - I haven't bought ANYTHING yet! 
Also, what's the best tow bar available?
Many thanks x


----------

